# PSI Lathe Dust Hood



## Band Saw Box (Apr 15, 2014)

I ordered a PSI dust hood (DLHOODC2) from Amazon on Sunday and it arrived this afternoon. It took about 5 min's. to mount it. It really does a great job of sucking up about 90% of the chips.:wink: I'm been turning all my pens one barrel at a time BTC or on a mandrel for a while now so I cant say how well it would work with two barrels on a mandrel, but I feel it would work as well. This dust hood has a magnetic mounting clip which hold very securely to my HF lathe. It sell for $27.49 on Amazon and it's prime. It was money well spent.


----------



## Falcon1220 (Apr 15, 2014)

Band Saw Box said:


> I ordered a PSI dust hood (DLHOODC2) from Amazon on Sunday and it arrived this afternoon. It took about 5 min's. to mount it. It really does a great job of sucking up about 90% of the chips.:wink: I'm been turning all my pens one barrel at a time BTC or on a mandrel for a while now so I cant say how well it would work with two barrels on a mandrel, but I feel it would work as well. This dust hood has a magnetic mounting clip which hold very securely to my HF lathe. It sell for $27.49 on Amazon and it's prime. It was money well spent.


 
I have had one for some time now. Got of amazon. However...it stated magnitic mounting, but mine is not magnitic at all. I have placed a few magnets on it myself. Did yours come with a megnetic mounting?


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 15, 2014)

Isak; yes mine did have the magnetic mount and it holds securely.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 15, 2014)

I was thing of buying this for a few weeks. I turn mostly acrylic (28 of 30 pens have been AA). I own a powerful shop vac for my garage, but I use one of those Home Depot 5 gallon bucket-mounted vacuums in my  in my shop. I wonder if it will provide enough suction for acrylic chips and ribbons and whether it will connect to a narrow vacuum hose. What do you think?

Thank you!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 15, 2014)

Tony if your using a 2" or 2 1/2" hose is may do a fairly good job, but if it's smaller then that I dont think it will work very well. Are you a Amazon prime member?


----------



## Edgar (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this - it looks like just what I need. 
I just ordered one from Amazon. I'll give it a try with my Rigid ss shop vac - it has a 2.5" hose.


----------



## Falcon1220 (Apr 16, 2014)

TonyL said:


> I was thing of buying this for a few weeks. I turn mostly acrylic (28 of 30 pens have been AA). I own a powerful shop vac for my garage, but I use one of those Home Depot 5 gallon bucket-mounted vacuums in my  in my shop. I wonder if it will provide enough suction for acrylic chips and ribbons and whether it will connect to a narrow vacuum hose. What do you think?
> 
> Thank you!


Mine woks fine for acrylic ribbons, but less so on the acrylic chips. I am on a shop vac with 4" hose



Band Saw Box said:


> Isak; yes mine did have the magnetic mount and it holds securely.


It appears that I got short ended....it still works with my own magnets


----------



## TonyL (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 16, 2014)

*Rigid and Hood*



edohmann said:


> Thanks for sharing this - it looks like just what I need.
> I just ordered one from Amazon. I'll give it a try with my Rigid ss shop vac - it has a 2.5" hose.


 
Please let me know how that works out for you. I have a large SS Rigid.
Thanks!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 16, 2014)

I can say just how well this dust hood works but seeing is even better. Here is a short video I uploaded to You Tube. Here it is.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSAjRK7JurI&feature=youtu.be  How you enjoy my first You Tube video.


----------



## southernclay (Apr 16, 2014)

Dan hows it work on dust when sanding? My shop vac is a little too loud to run while the kids are asleep (when I do all my turning) but thinking on maybe building out a little closet with insulation for shop vac or dust collection. Where a P100 mask all the time but would still prefer not to have it all in the atmosphere. I would assume it would help carry away some CA fumes as well.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 16, 2014)

It does a good job with my dust collector, The chip shield flips up so you can easily sand and finish. I don't have a shop vac so I cant say for sure how it will work with one. There are plans on line for encloses for shop vac's


----------



## bjbear76 (Apr 16, 2014)

The only issue I've ever had with the shield is when I wet sand acrylics.  It does get splattered.  It just needs to be wiped down good after sanding; other than that, it is fairly inexpensive and does work very well.


----------



## Katsin (Apr 16, 2014)

This dust collection hood works well for me (Harbor Freight dust collector).

They also sell an attachment that you can plug into it for dust vacuuming right around the lathe (dust/chips that fall on the workbench) but I haven't picked it up yet because I've felt that it was priced high for what it is.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 16, 2014)

TonyL said:


> edohmann said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing this - it looks like just what I need.
> ...



Sure will, Tony. I probably won't get it until next Monday though. I ordered it on my Amazon prime account, but I have everything delivered to my office & it's scheduled for delivery on Friday which is a holiday for us.


----------



## mjsix1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dan - that is an insightful video - I'll have to consider getting one of these. I don't have a dust extraction system, so maybe I'll have to consider both.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 16, 2014)

*Vaccum*



edohmann said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > edohmann said:
> ...


 
Thank you. There is no rush. I can make do with my little shop vac. I turn two or three pens a week. Thanks again!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 16, 2014)

Michael I'm glad you found the video insightful, that's what I wanted it to be. Seeing an item like this in action is much better then just telling folks about it.


----------

